# lockjawed musky



## trapdoor (Feb 25, 2007)

My buddy hooked a musky two different times on a topwater and both times he cut him off on 30lb. braid. He looked to be about 40 inches. He's still in the same section of the creek,but won't bite. He'll follow lures to the bank but won't hit them. Any suggestions on how to get him to hit ????


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

What kind of leader are you using? Most common these days in flourocarbon, 60-100 lb. Same with line these days, 60 lb minimum braid for musky fishing.

If they won't bite on topwater and just follow, try burning a bucktail real fast and make the musky take a reaction strike.


----------



## trapdoor (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks alot. We'll give it a shot.


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

Don't use flurocarbon under 120 pounds. I've had 200 pound fluro cut by muskies. Don't even use the stuff anymore. Doesn't make enough of a difference to switch.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Did you try floating livebait through the section of creek, like a big sucker or a creek chub on a rig? Might be worth a shot!


----------

